# Fragen an die Betreiber...



## Anonymous (28 April 2003)

Insgesamt ist die Idee der Seite computerbetrug.de zu begrüßen. 

Allerdings habe ich erhebliche Zweifel an der Seriosität dieser Seite:

1. es wird Werbung für den Service mayl.de betrieben. Dieser "Service" stammt von einem mehr als obskuren Verein, der sich selbst als "Deutsche Mailschutzliste" bezeichnet (http://robinsonlist.de) und von sich behauptet, Spams verhindern zu können. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, wird dafür Geld verlangt (http://mayl.de/index.shtml). Von einer seriösen Seite namens "Computerbetrug" erwarte ich effektive Ratschläge, nicht aber obskure zahlungspflichtige Informationen.

2. www.computerbetrug gibt vor, gegen einen solchen Betrug vorzugehen. Gleichzeitig werden aber Seiten als "Aktueller Linktip" angepriesen, die zumindest fragwürdig sind und den Verdacht erregen, daß es sich um die leider übliche Masche handelt, aus Mitleid Geld zu machen. Im konkreten Fall geht es um eine Melanie, die an Leukämie leidet. Nachfragen bei der (laut Internetseite Melanie behandelnden) Uni Essen ergaben, daß dort ein solcher Fall nicht bekannt ist.  

3. Ein Großteil der Texte von computerbetrug.de scheinen von anderen Quellen zu stammen, ohne daß sie seitens computerbetrug.de als solche gekennzeichnet wurden. Nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen sind zum Beispiel 8 "Beiträge" aus dem Fundus vom Heise-Verlag entnommen,  was gewisse Rückschlüsse zuläßt.

Fazit für mich ist, das (an sich lobenswerte) Anliegen dieser Seite mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


----------



## kapiersnix (28 April 2003)

@Hoppel / Gast

eigentlich gehöre ich in die Kategorie des Lesers, der eigentlich nie bzw. nur selten mal postet. 

Aber zu der von Dir unter Nr. 3 angesprochenen Kritik möchte ich mich dahingehend äußern, daß ich es hier eigentlich nur umgekehrt erlebt habe. computerbetrug berichtet zuerst und heise ist später dran - nicht immer mit quellenangabe.


----------



## jupp11 (28 April 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt ist die Idee der Seite computerbetrug.de zu begrüßen.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich erhebliche Zweifel an der Seriosität dieser Seite:
> 
> ...



bevor jemand hier solch unqualifizierten Mist postet, sollte er mal einen Blick auf die Moderatorenliste 
werfen.....
Jupp


----------



## BenTigger (28 April 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Insgesamt ist die Idee der Seite computerbetrug.de zu begrüßen.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich erhebliche Zweifel an der Seriosität dieser Seite:
> 
> ...



*Wobei man bemerken muss, das grade Heise gerne Texte veröffentlicht, die nicht von Heise geschrieben wurden sondern ohne angabe der Quelle von Dialerschutz.de fast wörtlich entnommen wurden.* 
Bei dialerschutz.de wurde etwas veröffentlicht und später fand sich das bei Heise wieder. Wenn Heise das schon so bei dialerschutz.de macht, dann sicherlich auch noch bei anderen Quellen, ohne das sie ihre Quellen nennen.

Zu Dialerschutz.de möchte ich bemerken, das grad der der Admin selbst Reporter ist und einige Berichte selbst auf den Markt geworfen hat,  die dann von Heise weiter verbreitet wurden, ohne dialerschutz zu nennen, was wiederum bei anderen Verlagen und Redaktionen durchaus mit dem selben Thema geschehen ist.

Zudem ist Heiko auch  (Admin hier) auch bei dialerschutz.de aktiv und Mods von dort auch hier, so das ein gewollter Informationsaustausch zwischen beiden stattfindet. Insofern kommt es durchaus vor, das Meldungen von dort hier wiedergegeben werden und umgekehrt ohne extra auf den anderen Quellort hinzuweisen, da es ja "in der Familie" bleibt.

Was die Links angeht, musste auch ich schon bemerken, das bisher durchaus empfehlenswerte Links plötzlich mit Aktionen belegt wurden, die unserer Aktion widersprachen. Da ist normalerweise ein Hinweis an die Mods oder Admins ausreichend, das zu prüfen und wenn dem dann unseren Zielen entgegenspricht, wird das auch gelöscht.

Und was deine Meinung zu Mayl.de angeht, nun es kostet etwas. bei GMX und WEB.de gibt es auch Service, den ich extra zahlen muss. Sind die deswegen auch dubios? Nicht alles was etwas kostet, ist gleich dubios. Oft steckt auch Handarbeit dahinter, die bezahlt werden muss. Hier wird klar gesagt, das es etwas kostet und jeder kann für sich entscheiden, ob ihm der Service soviel wert ist, das er etwas zahlt oder eben nur SPAMS selbst löscht.

Und was noch für diese Seite spricht, ist doch, das die Antworten hier nicht von dem Admin oder Moderatoren kommen, sondern von Usern, die selbst zwar wenig schriftlich aktiv sind aber durchaus länger im Forum anwesend sind und daher durchaus in der Lage sind, das Forum zu bewerten. Und das Forum ist durchaus positiv und für uns vertrauenswürdig!


----------



## Der Jurist (28 April 2003)

Gast Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> 3. Ein Großteil der Texte von computerbetrug.de scheinen von anderen Quellen zu stammen, ohne daß sie seitens computerbetrug.de als solche gekennzeichnet wurden. Nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen sind zum Beispiel 8 "Beiträge" aus dem Fundus vom Heise-Verlag entnommen,  was gewisse Rückschlüsse zuläßt.
> 
> Fazit für mich ist, das (an sich lobenswerte) Anliegen dieser Seite mit Vorsicht zu genießen.




Ich habe eine Bitte: Könntest Du die acht Stellen näher bezeichnen. Kurz: die Belege nennen. Dann wenn die Belege genannt sind, die Tatsachen anführen, die Dich zu diesem Schluss kommen lassen.


Mit verlaub, ich finde es sehr merkwürdig, solche Behauptungen aufzustellen, ohne weiter Fakten zu liefern. Das ist nämlich aus meiner Sicht genau das Verhalten, das Du diesem Forum vorwirfst. Also bitte, immer ersten den Balken aus dem eigenen Auge entfernen, bevor man sich um den Splitter anderswo kümmert.


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> 1. es wird Werbung für den Service mayl.de betrieben. Dieser "Service" stammt von einem mehr als obskuren Verein, der sich selbst als "Deutsche Mailschutzliste" bezeichnet (http://robinsonlist.de) und von sich behauptet, Spams verhindern zu können. Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, wird dafür Geld verlangt (http://mayl.de/index.shtml). Von einer seriösen Seite namens "Computerbetrug" erwarte ich effektive Ratschläge, nicht aber obskure zahlungspflichtige Informationen.


Ich bin selbst Kunde dort und habe keine finanziellen Interessen an Mayl.de. Ich bin vor allem *zufriedener* Kunde. Warum soll ich das nicht empfehlen? Nach meiner Meinung erhält der Kunde einen adäquaten Gegenwert für sein Geld. Ob das dem Kunden letztendlich sein Geld wert ist, soll jeder selbst entscheiden. Nicht zuletzt gibt es ja den Testzeitraum.


			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> 2. www.computerbetrug gibt vor, gegen einen solchen Betrug vorzugehen. Gleichzeitig werden aber Seiten als "Aktueller Linktip" angepriesen, die zumindest fragwürdig sind und den Verdacht erregen, daß es sich um die leider übliche Masche handelt, aus Mitleid Geld zu machen. Im konkreten Fall geht es um eine Melanie, die an Leukämie leidet. Nachfragen bei der (laut Internetseite Melanie behandelnden) Uni Essen ergaben, daß dort ein solcher Fall nicht bekannt ist.


Der Fall ist authentisch. Im Übrigen fällt auch schon unter die ärztliche Schweigepflicht, ob jemand beim Arzt Y oder X in Behandlung ist. Es geht Dich also nichts an.
Die im Linktip erwähnte Dame ist die Frau eines Feuerwehrkameraden eines guten Freundes von mir. Wenn der mir den Fall schildert, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass das passt. Er kennt die Patientin persönlich, nicht über 7 Ecken.


			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Ein Großteil der Texte von computerbetrug.de scheinen von anderen Quellen zu stammen, ohne daß sie seitens computerbetrug.de als solche gekennzeichnet wurden. Nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen sind zum Beispiel 8 "Beiträge" aus dem Fundus vom Heise-Verlag entnommen,  was gewisse Rückschlüsse zuläßt.


Die Texte von Computerbetrug.de stammen ausnahmslos von mir (falls nicht anderweitig gekennzeichnet). Teile der Texte sind schon mehrere Jahre alt und waren schon unter einer Nikocity-Adresse erreichbar. Nachweislich.
Mittlerweile sind auch einige Spendentexte vorhanden, die aber alle gekennzeichnet sind.


			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Fazit für mich ist, das (an sich lobenswerte) Anliegen dieser Seite mit Vorsicht zu genießen.


Das mögest Du tun. Aber nicht mit irgendwelchen dahergesuchten und nicht haltbaren Gründen, sondern mit echten Inhalten.
Im Übrigen bin ich Deiner Meinung. Die Texte sollen mit Vorsicht genossen werden. Ich bin nicht unfehlbar und insofern können auch noch Fehler enthalten sein. Fehlerfreie Arbeit ist ein Ideal, das nicht erreichbar ist.

Angebot: mach mit, blick hinter die Kulissen. Ich habe nichts zu verbergen.


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> von sich behauptet, Spams verhindern zu können.


Übrigens: der behauptet nicht nur, das funktioniert sogar. Mein mayl.de-Postfach ist seit dem Beginn SPAMfrei.


----------



## Heiko (28 April 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> 2. www.computerbetrug gibt vor, gegen einen solchen Betrug vorzugehen. Gleichzeitig werden aber Seiten als "Aktueller Linktip" angepriesen, die zumindest fragwürdig sind und den Verdacht erregen, daß es sich um die leider übliche Masche handelt, aus Mitleid Geld zu machen. Im konkreten Fall geht es um eine Melanie, die an Leukämie leidet. Nachfragen bei der (laut Internetseite Melanie behandelnden) Uni Essen ergaben, daß dort ein solcher Fall nicht bekannt ist.



Weil ichs grade im Newsreader offen habe:
Unter der Msg-ID OBQ5nV#[email protected] findet man folgenden Text:


			
				Joerg Szepan schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> sorry schon länger her, doch nun nachgereicht.
> Ihr erinnert Euch doch event. noch an einen Spendenaufruf vor ein paar
> ...



www.feuerwehrmann.de ist übrigens das offizielle Organ des Landesfeuerwehrverbands Nordrhein-Westfalen


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2003)

@Hoppel:
Wieso kommt jetzt nichts mehr?
Ich denke, wir wollten diskutieren?


----------



## Devilfrank (29 April 2003)

War doch klar.
 :evil:


----------



## Heiko (29 April 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> War doch klar.
> :evil:


Nein, finde ich nicht.
Ich bin an dieser Diskussion durchaus auch interessiert.

Erst habe ich mich gefragt ob ich mich darüber ärgern soll. Dann hab ich mich darauf besonnen, dass ich eigentlich auch ein eher misstrauischer Typ bin und finde es besser man spricht das hier an als irgendwo hintenrum zu arbeiten (an dieser Stelle Grüße an C.M.  ).
Und Zweifel sind nicht grundsätzlich schlecht.


----------



## Devilfrank (29 April 2003)

Wenn es denn eine Diskussion wird...


----------



## sascha (29 April 2003)

Na, da melde ich mich doch auch glatt mal zu Wort - wenns denn eine Diskussion werden soll.

1. Es ist grundsätzlich mal richtig, dass man bei der Widergabe von Texten die Quelle nennen sollte, nicht nur aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen, sondern auch aus journalistischer Fairness und Kollegialität heraus. Fakt ist aber auch, dass dies leider nicht immer so gehandhabt wird, gerade unter Journalisten/Medien übrigens. Mal werden komplette Texte "geklaut", mal nur die Idee, mal werden Themen einfach wiederholt und "nachgedreht", bzw. angereichert. Ich sehe das - auch aus 15-jähriger journalistischer Berufspraxis heraus - nicht als unbedingtes Kriterium für Seriosität. Es ist, wie gesagt, gerade für den Urheber der Nachricht ärgerlich und nicht gerade fair, das kann ich bestätigen. Aber das wars auch. Zumal, wenn man auf als seriös bekannte Quellen zurückgreift.   

2. Thema Linktipps: Als einigermaßen aufgeklärter Mensch sollte man wissen, dass Ärzte oder Krankenhäuser nicht jedem daher gelaufenen Hinz und Kunz Auskunft über ihre Patienten erteilen. 

3. Thema Mayl.de: Ich halte es vielmehr für bedenklich, einen Verein oder eine Institution ohne nähere Begründung, geschweige denn Beweise, als "obskur" zu bezeichnen. Dass sich auch Seiten wie Dialerschutz.de oder eben Computerbetrug.de irgendwie finanzieren müssen, sollte jedem klar sein. Ein Weg ist nun mal Werbung. Die ist aber sowohl bei Heiko als auch z.B. bei uns als solche erkennbar und gekennzeichnet. Übrigens: Vergiss bitte mal endlich diese Kostenlos-Mentalität im Internet. Diese Seiten sind vorbei, wenn man von ein paar übrig gebliebene Idealisten absieht (gell Heiko)...

4. Noch ein Tipp: Wenn Du eine vernünftige Diskussion, und dabei auch ernst genommen werden willst, empfiehlt sich eine Registrierung/Anmeldung im Forum. 

cu,

Sascha


----------



## technofreak (29 April 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Vergiss bitte mal endlich diese Kostenlos-Mentalität im Internet. Diese Seiten sind vorbei, wenn man von ein paar übrig gebliebene Idealisten absieht (gell Heiko)...


Studie: Jeder Zweite akzeptiert kostenpflichtige Internetangebote
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jk-28.04.03-009


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein Tipp: Wenn Du eine vernünftige Diskussion, und dabei auch ernst genommen werden willst, empfiehlt sich eine Registrierung/Anmeldung im Forum.


:dafuer: 
Gruß
tf


----------



## Heiko (30 April 2003)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens: Vergiss bitte mal endlich diese Kostenlos-Mentalität im Internet. Diese Seiten sind vorbei, wenn man von ein paar übrig gebliebene Idealisten absieht (gell Heiko)...


Man muß das etwas feiner differenzieren:
Für die Anbieter war das Internet noch nie kostenlos.
Mittlerweile gehts denen halt auch nicht mehr ganz so gut was unter anderem dazu führt, dass die sich irgendwie refinanzieren müssen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2003)

*Diskussion*

Hallo,

wegen einer Dienstreise kann ich erst heute antworten. Inzwischen hat ja mein Beitrag doch Wellen geschlagen (was ja vielleicht nicht das schlechteste ist). Gerne stehe ich zu weiteren Diskussionen zur Verfügung.

Bevor ich konkret antworte, die Frage an jupp11 - was nützt mir ein Blick auf irgendeine Moderatorenliste? Anhand irgendwelcher unrealer Name (wie es ja auch meiner ist) werde ich sicher nicht meine Meinung ändern....

Im großen und ganzen will ich mich in meiner Antwort auf Saschas Posting stützen, da hier die gesamte Diskussion sehr gut zusammengefaßt ist.



> Es ist grundsätzlich mal richtig, dass man bei der Widergabe von Texten die Quelle nennen sollte



Bisher war ich immer der Meinung, daß Heise zu den Wegbereitern im Internet gehört und immer wieder angenehm überrascht ob der Aktualität der Meldungen und Artikel. Ich höre hier zum ersten Mal, daß es dabei u.U. zu Übernahmen von Meldungen aus anderen Quellen ohne Kennzeichnung bei Heise kommen soll. Irgendwie kann ich mir das auch nicht so richtig vorstellen - wenn Heise mit einer solchen Praxis vor Gericht landet, dürfte es wohl zu sehr unangenehmen Sanktionen gegen den erlag kommen - es ist ein wohl doch ein Unterschied, ob eine geklaute Meldung irgendwo in den Tiefen des Internet oder auf heise.de und/oder in den Fachzeitungen erscheint (auch wenn es den gleichen Gesetzesverstoß darstellt). Insgesamt stimme ich also Sascha zu (zumal tatsächlich Nachweise und dergleichen sehr schwierig sind) und entschuldige mich für diesen Vorwurf beim Webmaster (trotz immer noch vorhandener Zweifel 



> Als einigermaßen aufgeklärter Mensch sollte man wissen, dass Ärzte oder Krankenhäuser nicht jedem daher gelaufenen Hinz und Kunz Auskunft über ihre Patienten erteilen.



Ganz so bescheuert bin ich nun auch nicht  

Prinzipiell sind wir uns hoffentlich erst einmal einig, daß das Internet ein idealer Nährboden für unseriöse Geschäfte aller Art ist. Eines dieser Geschäfte war und ist das mit dem Mitleid. Erinnert sei an die unsäglichen Ketten-Mails am Anfang des Internet ("die 7-jährige Lynn ist an Krebs erkrankt und will Post aus aller Welt"...), die zwar harmlos, aber nervend waren. Immer wieder gab es Steigerungen bis hin zu gefälschten Hilfeaufrufen für die Kinder im Irak (mit der angeblichen Kontonummer der UNO). Ein besondere Spezies dieser Mitleidsmasche sind die immer wieder erkrankten Kinder, wodurch tatsächliche und reale Schicksale in Verruf gerieten. Dieses Wissen hat mich erst einmal mißtrauisch gemacht (wobei mich mit Verlaub "die Frau eines Feuerwehrkameraden eines guten Freundes von mir" nicht weniger mißtrauisch macht - es sind eben doch die berühmten 7 Ecken).

Im übrigen muß ich Dich etwas korrigieren, Sascha: durchaus geben Krankenhäuser Auskünfte, wenn auch in vollkommen anonymisierter Form (also ohne jegliche Angabe über Krankheit, Name und Umstände eines Falles). Meine Anfrage jedenfalls wurde von der Uni und dem zuständigen Ministerium deckungsgleich so beschieden, daß "sich derzeit kein von Ihnen geschildeter Fall in der Uniklinik in Behandlung befindet". 

Im übrigen ist diese Angelegenheit viel zu traurig, um darüber weiter zu diskutieren. Sollte es Melanie mit ihrer Krankheit geben, sowieso und sollte es sich um einen Fake handeln, erst recht.



> Ich halte es vielmehr für bedenklich, einen Verein oder eine Institution ohne nähere Begründung, geschweige denn Beweise, als "obskur" zu bezeichnen.



Ich bin überzeugter Anti-Spammer und versuche mit allen rechtlichen Möglichkeiten, Spams zu bekämpfen. Es ist ein ewiger Kampf, der nun schon seit Jahrzehnten anhält. Mir sind alle möglichen und unmöglichen Konzepte und Software gegen Spam (und auch wiederum die Software gegen Anti-Spam-Software) bekannt - getaugt und genutzt hat das alles nichts. Soweit dazu. 

Die erste Frage, die ich mir stelle, wäre die, warum ein eingetragener Verein einen kommerziellen Dienst betreibt (gibt es da nicht ein Gesetz, wonach Vereinen eine Gewinnmitnahme untersagt ist?) Die zweite Frage wäre die, warum weder in den AGB noch im Impressum ein Link auf den Verein selbst besteht.

Etwas erstaunt bin ich über die angeblichen oder tatsächlichen Erfolge des Angebotes, zumal sich dieser absolute "Erfolg" bisher absolut nicht in der Anti-Spammer-Szene herumgesprochen hat. Es sei denn, hier kauft man sich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes frei von den Spammern. 

Mich erinnert das irgendwie an die immer noch sehr verbreitete Geschichte von den Anti-Viren-Herstellern, von denen geglaubt oder vermutet wird, selbst die Viren zu entwickeln.

Fakt ist, daß keine Software und auch kein Anbieter Spamfreiheit garantieren kann - es geht einfach technisch nicht. Punkt.



> Wenn Du eine vernünftige Diskussion, und dabei auch ernst genommen werden willst, empfiehlt sich eine Registrierung/Anmeldung im Forum.



Einverstanden   



> Übrigens: Vergiss bitte mal endlich diese Kostenlos-Mentalität im Internet. Diese Seiten sind vorbei, wenn man von ein paar übrig gebliebene Idealisten absieht



Stimmt. Ich gehöre mit meinen 39 Domänen noch zu den alten Idealisten, die kostenlos geballtes Wissen anbieten. Und damit keiner glaubt, irgendwelche sinnlosen Seiten: ich habe über 180.000 Besucher - täglich   

Einen schönen Tag noch

Hoppel


----------



## Heiko (2 Mai 2003)

*Re: Diskussion*



			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Wissen hat mich erst einmal mißtrauisch gemacht (wobei mich mit Verlaub "die Frau eines Feuerwehrkameraden eines guten Freundes von mir" nicht weniger mißtrauisch macht - es sind eben doch die berühmten 7 Ecken).


Wenn Dir jemand, den Du seit Jahren sehr gut kennst, erzählt, dass er *persönlich* so einen Fall kennt, dann bist Du vermutlich auch eher geneigt, das zu glauben. Oder sehe ich das falsch?


			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Die erste Frage, die ich mir stelle, wäre die, warum ein eingetragener Verein einen kommerziellen Dienst betreibt (gibt es da nicht ein Gesetz, wonach Vereinen eine Gewinnmitnahme untersagt ist?) Die zweite Frage wäre die, warum weder in den AGB noch im Impressum ein Link auf den Verein selbst besteht.


Das solltest Du vielleicht den Verein fragen. Hier hat keiner eine kommerzielle Verflechtung mit dem Verein, wenn ich auch dort Mitglied bin. Das einzige, was ich davon habe, sind Anfragen von Usern, die an den Verein gestellt werden und die ich dann beantworte. Außer Arbeit habe ich also nix davon. Das ist aber auch nicht der Punkt. Es geht mir um die Sache.
Nach meinen Infomationen ist das Nutzungsverhalten im Moment eh noch so, dass kein oder kaum Gewinn entsteht.[/quote]


			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Etwas erstaunt bin ich über die angeblichen oder tatsächlichen Erfolge des Angebotes, zumal sich dieser absolute "Erfolg" bisher absolut nicht in der Anti-Spammer-Szene herumgesprochen hat. Es sei denn, hier kauft man sich im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes frei von den Spammern.


Es haben bislang auch mit der Begründung "was soll das bringen?" verschiedene Publikationen die Veröffentlichung abgelehnt ohne überhaupt zu testen oder auch nur einen näheren Blick zu riskieren. Ich nutze meine Adresse von mayl.de intensiv im Usenet, was mir bislang mit anderen Adressen zahllose Werbemails gebracht hat. Bei mayl.de ist von diesen bislang noch keine einzige in den Posteingang gelangt. Der Handshake-Filter hat ausnahmslos alle gefangen. Das ist meinen persönliche Erfahrung, kein Werbeversprechen und auch keine Leistungsbeschreibung irgendeines Anbieters. Andere *Erfahrungen* können gern diskutiert werden, aber bitte keine Vorverurteilungen. Das bringt keinen weiter.


			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist, daß keine Software und auch kein Anbieter Spamfreiheit garantieren kann - es geht einfach technisch nicht. Punkt.


Von einer Garantie habe ich nichts gelesen. Habe ich das übersehen? Von solchen Garantien halte ich im Übrigen auch nichts.


			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Ich gehöre mit meinen 39 Domänen noch zu den alten Idealisten, die kostenlos geballtes Wissen anbieten. Und damit keiner glaubt, irgendwelche sinnlosen Seiten: ich habe über 180.000 Besucher - täglich


Das ist anerkennungswürdig.
computerbetrug.de und dialerhilfe.de sind meine bescheidenen Beiträge für ein besseres Internet. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich habe keine kommerziellen Interessen und alle Firmen, die mich hier finanziell unterstützen (was z.B. bei 42 GB Traffic im lezten Monat auch dringend nötig ist), sind auch als solche aufgeführt. Alles andere (wie auch die Sache mit mayl.de) beruht auf meiner persönlichen positiven Erfahrung, für die ich auch einstehe. Ich habe auch schon einige Werbeangebote abgelehnt, weil ich meine Seele nicht für ein paar Kröten verkaufen will - vor allem wenn ich die Dienstleistung nicht für seriös halte.


----------



## Hoppel (3 Mai 2003)

Hallo Heiko,



> Es haben bislang auch mit der Begründung "was soll das bringen?" verschiedene Publikationen die Veröffentlichung abgelehnt ohne überhaupt zu testen oder auch nur einen näheren Blick zu riskieren.



Ich bin eigentlich nicht bereit, etwas zu testen, was mich auf Anhieb knappe 20,- Euro kostet, da ich ja den Jahresbetrag überweisen müßte. Es geht gar nicht um die Höhe der Summe, sondern um das Prinzip, was mich eben so mißtrauisch macht. 



> Bei mayl.de ist von diesen bislang noch keine einzige in den Posteingang gelangt. Der Handshake-Filter hat ausnahmslos alle gefangen. Das ist meinen persönliche Erfahrung, kein Werbeversprechen und auch keine Leistungsbeschreibung irgendeines Anbieters.



Warum ist denn keine Spam mehr bei Dir gelangt??? Gerade das ist ja Anstoß meiner kritischen Betrachtung. Treibt hier der Teufel den Belzebub aus und verlangt dafür Geld? 



> Von einer Garantie habe ich nichts gelesen. Habe ich das übersehen? Von solchen Garantien halte ich im Übrigen auch nichts.



Dann habe ich etwas falsch verstanden, wenn ich die Werbeaussage von Mayl.de (Zitat) "*Nie wieder SPAM*" (Titat Ende) oder die Verbandsnews vom 12.08.2002 mit der Aussage (Zitat) "*Voller Schutz vor eMail-Spam*" (Zitat Ende) als Garantie verstehe?



> computerbetrug.de und dialerhilfe.de sind meine bescheidenen Beiträge für ein besseres Internet. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Das ehrt Dich und ich ziehe meinen Hut, zumal es erstens nur noch wenig solcher Leute gibt und zweitens weiß, welche Arbeit, Ärger und Frust (aber auch - manchmal - Erfolg) das bedeutet. 

Gruß!

Hoppel


----------



## Heiko (3 Mai 2003)

Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin eigentlich nicht bereit, etwas zu testen, was mich auf Anhieb knappe 20,- Euro kostet, da ich ja den Jahresbetrag überweisen müßte. Es geht gar nicht um die Höhe der Summe, sondern um das Prinzip, was mich eben so mißtrauisch macht.


Zuerst mal gibts einen Testzeitraum, zum zweiten kann man sicher mit den Betreibern reden. Wenn Du einen echten Test fahren willst und denen klar machst, dass Du in zwei Wochen nicht testen kannst, dann sollte das auch länger gehen. Fragen kostet in dem Fall ja nix.


			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Warum ist denn keine Spam mehr bei Dir gelangt??? Gerade das ist ja Anstoß meiner kritischen Betrachtung. Treibt hier der Teufel den Belzebub aus und verlangt dafür Geld?


Gute Idee. Das glaube ich aber nicht. Ich sehe ja in dem "unverified" Ordner, dass satt SPAM ankommt. Der gelangt halt einfach nicht in den Posteingang. Das SPAM-Aufkommen ist in der Regel nicht wesentlich geringer als z.B. mittlerweile auf meiner info-Adresse. Davon merke ich beim Download allerdings nichts, da ich davon ja eben nichts im Posteingang habe. 


			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Dann habe ich etwas falsch verstanden, wenn ich die Werbeaussage von Mayl.de (Zitat) "*Nie wieder SPAM*" (Titat Ende) oder die Verbandsnews vom 12.08.2002 mit der Aussage (Zitat) "*Voller Schutz vor eMail-Spam*" (Zitat Ende) als Garantie verstehe?


Habe ich nicht gelesen. Frag doch einfach mal dort nach. Ich bin zufriedener Kunde und nicht der Betreiber.


			
				Hoppel schrieb:
			
		

> Das ehrt Dich und ich ziehe meinen Hut, zumal es erstens nur noch wenig solcher Leute gibt und zweitens weiß, welche Arbeit, Ärger und Frust (aber auch - manchmal - Erfolg) das bedeutet.


Naja - mit Ehrung hat das nichts zu tun. Ist ja nicht ganz uneigennützig. Zumindest das Ego wird ja schon etwas gestreichelt, wenn ein eigenes Projekt (wollte fast "Kind" schreiben) erfolgreich ist.
Was mich aber gelegentlich doch etwas ärgert ist, wenn einem dann noch irgendein kommerzieller Hintergrund unterstellt wird. Es können anscheinend nur sehr wenige Leute wirklich glauben, dass jemand etwas um der guten Sache willen macht. Schade eigentlich...
Und dass ich versuche, die Kosten über Sponsoren zu decken, kann meiner Meinung nach nicht als "kommerziell" bezeichnet werden. Zumal - finde ich zumindest - klar herauskommt, wer wo sponsort und wer nicht.


----------

